# Needle localization of breast



## codedog (May 23, 2011)

Patient had a  neelle localization breast  biopsy greater than 5 cm. DOc office wants to code 19301 .I says its 19125 . Now  it did say an incision was n the areolar area was made and included the  entire wire with surrounding tissue. thiswas ariound 5 to 7 cm of tissue that was removed -, so would tha . thanltqualified that to be a 19301, i dont think so but may be wrong- thanks for any input- trent


----------



## ASH527 (May 23, 2011)

*breast*

I agree with you that its a 19125 because the mass/tumor was removed with the wire marker  - if it was a mastectomy/lumpectomy with no wire then the 19301 would be coded.


----------



## codedog (May 23, 2011)

thanks


----------



## MJ4ever (May 23, 2011)

You could provide Coder's desk reference descriptions to the office trying to bill for a partial masctectomy instead of a breast biopsy.


19125
The physician uses radiologic markers to identify breast tissue to be excised for biopsy. The physician makes an incision in the skin of the breast over the site of the lesion marked for excision by preoperative placement of a radiological marker. The lesion and marker are excised, without attention to obtaining clean margins. Bleeding vessels are controlled with electrocautery or ligated with sutures. A drain may be inserted into the wound. The incision is sutured in layered closure and a light dressing is applied. Report 19126 for each additional lesion identified by a pre-operative marker and removed during the same surgical session. 


19301
The physician excises a breast tumor and a margin of normal tissue by performing a partial mastectomy by making an incision through the skin and fascia over a breast malignancy and clamping any lymphatic and blood vessels. The physician excises the mass along with a margin or rim of healthy tissue. This procedure is often referred to as a segmental mastectomy or a quadrantectomy, but is also called a lumpectomy. In 19302, an axillary lymphadenectomy is also performed. The lymph nodes between the pectoralis major and the pectoralis minor muscles and the nodes in the axilla are removed through a separate incision. A drainage tube may be placed through a separate stab incision to enhance drainage from the wound or lymphatic system. The incision is repaired with layered closure and a dressing is applied.


----------



## codedog (May 23, 2011)

will do, thanks, desk reference helps , will get ome myself, eaiser to explain to someone, I knew the  code so using the desk ref  sure hepls to explain why -thanks


----------

